# Worm ID



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

I found this guy when I was tearing apart my 10gallon to redo it.

At first he just looked like a thick piece of root, then he stretched out and started moving.

Will it be good of beneficial to throw him into the new 25 gallon I put together?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Ask What’s That Bug? | What's That Bug?

Post on there for a definative I.D

That worms looks innocent enough...but....ya never know...


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

tell you the truth that looks like a common red worm, or compost worm.


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

Mac said:


> tell you the truth that looks like a common red worm, or compost worm.


propably but could be a leechy thing so be careful!


----------



## skips (Dec 15, 2008)

im not sure that it's a compost worm. Annelids like that are segmented and have that ring toward one end. this one isnt segmented. It might be a nematode, especially if it was really wet and in soil.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

How long was this worm? Typically the nematodes I see are about 1- 1.5 cm in length.

My reason for it possibly being an earth worm


----------



## skips (Dec 15, 2008)

i'd still like to know what that worm is. How big is it?


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

Mac said:


> How long was this worm? Typically the nematodes I see are about 1- 1.5 cm in length.
> 
> My reason for it possibly being an earth worm


I am pretty sure this isn't a earth worm, or compost worm, look at it's "snout". The "snout" is tapered and it is semi transparent.

When in doubt throw it out!


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Size would be a good thing to know. Most of the nematodes and nemerteans we get in our tanks don't get too long (1 inch or under). The back lighting or whatever is going on is making it look more transparent than I believe it to be but I could be wrong.
There does appear to be a clitellum and a rather apparent blood vessel running down (or up) the bottom (ventral). I'm going to second Mac and say earthworm (annelid).
I use too many ().


----------

